# Canister as a Vacum



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I have an idea..







let me know if you guys or anyone has thought of this before. While vacuming my 80 gal yesterday, I was looking at my Magnum Canister. I detatched it from my tank took off the siphon tube, connected the vacum tube to the canister and started to vacum. It worked wonders and I didnt need to carry any buckets and/or refill the tank.

What do yo guys think???


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

those tanks are made to do that and alot of people do it


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK you know what, nevermind. I just came from the LFS and saw the Deluxe 350 Mag. I never really quite looked at this box and DID notice a vacume adapter to it. WHOOPS!!!









Heh heh.. I feel skittish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you know you might kill the nitrite-absorbing bacteria inside the canister when they are out of flowing water for like 15 minutes (thus possibly damaging the tank's cycle)?


----------

